# Dust collection hack question



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm thinking of moving to a single stage. The one I have in mind is the wall mounted models that have one bag hanging from it. Not the dual bag type. 1HP, 500-600CFM. Harbor Fright has the typical one I see elsewhere, may be all pretty much the same in performance.

I am very space limited as the cars still need to be parked in the garage. I have a 5 gal dust separator that works well but I want something larger and actually don't want to have another bucket to store so I plan on using my garage can for the separator and build a cover that can be removed easily and likely out a Thien so something similar in on it.

The can is squarish with a built in lid and about 32 gals. I don't make that much dust so it will get emptied every week with the trash. If I don't use a thien or some other top hat method and say just use the inlet/outlet connectors that Rockler sells, I'm wondering if the shape the can will prevent it from being efficient as a round can.

Second I'd like to replace the bag on the motor with a filter, but not really crazy about attaching a 200 filter for my needs. I was looking at the filters that are used in Shop vacs. They have good particle removal properties, I was thinking use a couple rigged up with a small bag underneath. Seems this should have at least as much surface area as a bag with better filtering.

Total hose runs would be 20 ft max maybe and usually less.

Any thoughts about the workability of this?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I think you might be a little under powered with 20' of hose and a separator before the blower. Switching the bag out for filters is a good idea from a safety standpoint but I would be sure to add a surplus of filter surface area given the ability of the media vs. the factory bag to capture and clog with smaller dust particles. Shop vac filters might work well but I would think you'd need several of them, like 5-6 stacked together with a bag under them to keep from further diminishing flow from a 1hp blower. I would be very leery of flow claims from anything HF sells as they seem to be better than most at falsely advertising performance.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Bite the bullet and get a real cyclone with canister filter or vent to the outside. A 1 HP DC is not enough for a single machine in reality. My 1 3/4 Jet was not by the time I ran a duct to the table saw. I have a 5 HP CV on order. Second runner up was the 3 HP Oneida. Lots of bucks, but it is my lungs. You did not mention what tool you intend to use it for. 20 feet of 4 inch hose, you would be lucky to get a real 300CFM.

Instead of playing games with vac filters, go to WIX and look at real ones. Probably cheaper. But without a good cyclone, they will load up really fast.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

If you are looking for something small and compact then why not go with the Rockler Dust Right unit with canister filter. I can understand not being able to sink a few grand into a dust collector even though we all wish we could. For me personally not including the price of the Oneida dust collector I would also have to run a dedicated sub panel to get a 220v outlet as my current panel is full.

I currently use a harbor freight unit with a thein separator and Wynn canister filter. If i am working with power tools and making a lot of dust anyway i have a respirator on and the air filtration going.


----------



## Jim2020 (Jun 26, 2020)

Just a thought. If you can't see yourself to a Clear View cyclone, and are set on doing something good, cheap, forget the small Harbor Freight unit, and go to their 2 hp unit. Mount the unit on the wall, vented directly out doors. Buy a Super Dust Deputy with a small collection barrel. Not the greatest unit, but it will work OK as long as you're just using one tool, and don't use too much hose. Jim


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

What is your goal? If you are trying to create a safe environment to work without a good respirator, then you can't get there with anything like what you are suggesting. If you are going to consistently use a respirator, and your goal is not have a lot of visible dust, then I think you just use the stock wall mount. The in between stuff doesn't get you safe enough and cuts down airflow too much.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

The rockler has poor reviews.


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

Just want to collect dust from table saw and small tools, no planer or jointer. I work in my garage which is open when I'm in it. The table saw is usually set up outside. I don't consider I have a big dust problem but my shop vac/separator doesn't work as well as if like and looking to upgrade some without overkill. If a small DC works on the table saw it will,work fine for the rest of my stuff.


----------

